# How to make PDF Copy protected.



## PraKs (Mar 25, 2011)

Friends, 

Can anyone tell me how to make PDF Copy protected ? I did lots of Google search but no perfect method found.

Requirement is Simple. MS Word document is saved as PDF.

Document is saved as PDF at 100 % in MS word but it opens at 130% in Adobe PDF. - How to make it open at 100 % Only ?

Set permissions as - Anyone can print the document but NO ONE should be able to copy the content from PDF. (Technically - Content Copying = Not Allowed)

Do not want to upload to any ONLINE service as document is confidential.
Is there any FREE software which can do this ? Please help.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 25, 2011)

PraKs said:


> Friends,
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to make PDF Copy protected ? I did lots of Google search but no perfect method found.
> 
> ...



Security cannot be applied to PDFs with the free Adobe Reader 9, which is what we all usually have. You Acrobat Standard or professional, Goto main menu Advanced then Security and then encrypt with password

Or you can use a third party application like *novaPDF* to password protect the file .....

Hope this helps ...


----------



## PraKs (Mar 26, 2011)

Bro, I dont want to encrypt the PDF or assign password to it.

I want PDF to be opened by anyone but no one should be able to copy from it.


----------



## contactram (Mar 26, 2011)

i use docupub to upload and convert doc to pdf. u can set encryption so that the pdf can be opened, printed but content cannot be copied. i guess that is not an option for you.


----------



## PraKs (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks contactram for that help.

But dont want to upload to any online sites. Any other help ?


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 27, 2011)

Try PDFCreator - a free software that installs a virtual pdf printer... After installing, when you print, select this printer and give print command... A form comes up with specifications of title, where to save, etc... There is an Options button at the bottom. Select it... 

1. In the left side, choose Formats and select PDF format. Right side changes to give options for pdf... Under security tab, you have option to set printing and copying permssions...

2. For the open in 130%, it may be a setting in your other software you use for pdf conversion... Check if the problem persists with PDF Creator...

Arun


----------



## PraKs (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Sakumar.

Are you talking about PDF Creator v1.2.0 ? 

Document is saved using MS Word 2007 to PDF. MS Word 2007 document is at 100 % but when opened in Adove its opening at 130 % 

Any idea what to do ?


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ Yes, PDF Creator 1.2 (though I am using older version 0.9.7) available at PDFCreator - Browse Files at SourceForge.net

Regarding the MSWord 2007 to PDF, I dont use MS Office, so I cant help you there...

Arun


----------



## PraKs (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks Arun, Will try that. 

Anyone aware of MS Word 2007 settings which saves PDF at X % ?


----------



## PraKs (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone for giving your feedback.

Time to give back my view. Finally settled for pdfcreator - PDFCreator | Download PDFCreator software for free at SourceForge.net

It does the job for FREE, You can password protect the PDF file, Make it copy protected. 
Only -ve is bad looking interface. 

I would surely recommend pdfcreator as it does the job for FREE.


----------



## PraKs (Jul 6, 2011)

@velveteen
Was looking for Free one & I got it.

@Mods
Looks like a bot/advt post.


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I use PDF creater too It does the job properly.





PraKs said:


> Document is saved as PDF at 100 % in MS word but it opens at 130% in Adobe PDF. - How to make it open at 100 % Only ?


Well it seems to me its your zoom setting problem.
Navigate to view>>zoom>>Actual size. (In general its set to fit width that is why it seems enlarged but is set for better reading)
That ought to do it.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 6, 2011)

1. This is precisely the software you need: PDFTK Builder. It is free and is available as a portable app

2. The document opening at 130% is not the problem of the document, it is the setting of the viewer (most probably). To confirm this, try a different viewer like Foxit


----------

